# Pensacola, Mobile??



## swansdude (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi guys,
I'm coming from Australia to Mobile to visit my wifes family in Feb and was wondering what kind of fly fishing options (shore based) are in the local areas. I will be packing my #9 for a Redfish trip in Louisiana and small box of flies. Any advice fly wise location wise will be much appreciated. 

Always after a new species to target.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Stop by Sam's Stop and Shop in Orange Beach and talk to Chris. He is a member on here (ChrisV) and will probably chime in but in case he doesnt Im sure you can PM him or stop in the shop and he'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## swansdude (Nov 9, 2013)

Thankyou for that


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

The waters a little deeper in Pensacola and Mobile. Deeper water means bigger baits. I use 2/0 lead eyed clousers, and drift with sinking lines. You'll find large redfish at the mouth (dixie bar) of the Mobile bay.

In Louisiana, you'll be able to sight fish for redfish, black drum and seatrout in shallow water from a smaller skiff. I use a 7wt, with shrimp patterns and spoon flies from the New Orleans Orvis, when fishing out of Hopedale. You'll need a guide in LA. but there lots of fish, so its worth it….bring some bucks…$300-$450 Good Luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The mouth of Weeks bay is getting good for big reds and trout. Intermediate lines or ones with sink tips will get you down since most fish are being caught a little deeper. Like above said, heavy clousers are best

Little Lagoon in GS has had a decent speck bite and there are a ton of big croakers that are a blast to catch on fly tackle (and better eating to be honest). Floating or intermediate lines and small clousers, sea-ducers and really any small baitfish imitators will work. Shrimp patterns like the Kwan will work here too.

In the surf, the Whiting and Pompano are tricky targets this time of year. I prefer sink tip lines for this or if a floating or intermediate line is used, use a fast sinking fly. Short strips along the bottom will be best. Bright pink or orange Crazy charlies or #6-#4 Clousers in Pink/white, chartreuse/pink, pink/orange, etc will be most efficient. 

Theres other stuff to do too but this is a few fun tasks


----------



## swansdude (Nov 9, 2013)

My wife keeps talking about Dauphin Island I'll be on foot so anything landbased suits. I will definately drop into the shop above for some info.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

swansdude said:


> My wife keeps talking about Dauphin Island I'll be on foot so anything landbased suits. I will definately drop into the shop above for some info.


Dauphin island usually has a good number of inshore species available to catch wade fishing, but in February it will be tough. If we haven't had warm weather the fish will still be up in fresh water. I would stick to the east side of Mobile Bay that time of year if at all possible.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm here at the shop 1-9PM Wed and Thursday, 7-7 Friday and 9-9 Saturday


----------



## swansdude (Nov 9, 2013)

No worries mate if we get over will drop in, appreciate it


----------

